# Central Indiana guys, Any thoughts?



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Really curious to see what I get in the way of answers. How many times ON AVERAGE do you plow per season with a 2 or 3 inch trigger?Not on the high end or anything just normally? What trigger do you go with? I am thinking from now on of sticking with clients who want 2 inch triggers. Thoughts?

Obviously this year is a bust so far. It is my first year and I am gonna be all right but I sure could use a little bit 

Z


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

usually i have two inch triggers, but some i have like a 1 inch trigger because of liability reasons...


----------



## snowbelt5 (Jan 19, 2011)

i am located in southwest michigan, and usually get the lake effect plus winter storms, so snowplowing is easily half my yearly income. I would say on average we get around 14-18 2" pushes a year. This year however, well... dont get me started.


----------



## bocefus78 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Central Indy*

Less than ten per year at 2". Ice melt/salt is where the money is here. We get more 1" snows than anything.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

2" plus events would be for last 10 years 7.24 times per season. Past 20 years, past 5 years well what are you willing to pay?


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info gents!

Z


----------

